# Ψεκασμοί... (Or the now-you-see-them-now-you-don't thread)



## Elsa (Dec 27, 2008)

Έψαχνα αυτές τις δύο φωτογραφίες από τότε που άκουσα γι αυτές στο ραδιόφωνο. Είναι του ρεπόρτερ Σπύρου Τσακίρη και δημοσιεύτηκαν στην Ελευθεροτυπία, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να τις βρω εκεί, μέχρι που έπεσα τυχαία πάνω τους.
Στην πρώτη, η καλοβαλμένη κυρία με τα ψώνια στα χέρια, πλησιάζει την ομάδα των ΜΑΤ, προφανώς γιατί θέλει να περάσει και είναι στο δρόμο της. Στην δεύτερη, ένας ανεγκέφαλος, ξαφνιασμένος ίσως, την ψεκάζει κατάμουτρα με χημικά! Απίστευτο, ε;















Τόση ετοιμότητα, οι άχρηστοι! Εκτός αν φοβήθηκαν ότι στις σακούλες κρύβει μολότωφ, η ...σακουλοφόρος. 
Αναρωτιέμαι τι απόγινε η έρημη...Σίγουρα θα πήγε στο νοσοκομείο με τέτοια ρουκέτα που έφαγε στα μούτρα. Και πολύ θα χαιρόμουν αν έκανε και μήνυση στους Ματατζήδες, θα μπορούσε να την αναλάβει ο Κούγιας, να γελάσουμε...


----------



## Costas (Dec 27, 2008)

Elsa, τις φωτογραφίες που λες, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν τις βλέπω στην ανάρτησή σου. Έχω δυο φωτογραφίες με γκραφίτι σχετικές με τα γεγονότα στο άλμπουμ μου.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 27, 2008)

Αλήθεια; Περίεργο, εγώ τις βλέπω! Πάντως τις βρήκα εδώ: http://www.valiacaldadog.blogspot.com/ αλλά υπάρχουν σε πολλά blogs.


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2008)

Θαύμα, θαύμα!

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς τις έβλεπες εσύ όταν δεν υπήρχε ούτε καν λινκ. Επειδή πάντως υπάρχουν προβλήματα με την εμφάνιση εικόνων από κάποια μπλογκ, τις αντέγραψα, τις έκανα μία και τις κότσαρα στο imageshack.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 27, 2008)

Εγώ τώρα βλέπω τέσσερις! Δύο μικρές και δυο μεγαλύτερες! (και εντάξει, ήπια ένα ποτηράκι κρασί το μεσημέρι αλλά...)


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι δεν βλέπω στο κείμενό σου τους συνδέσμους επειδή δουλεύω με επιλογή WYSIWYG. Και δεν βλέπουμε τις δικές σου φωτογραφίες επειδή δεν τις έχουμε στο cache μας. Ή, για όλα φταίει το ποτό...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2008)

Λοιπόν: εγώ στην αρχή δεν έβλεπα τίποτα. Τώρα βλέπω τρεις φωτογραφίες, οι δύο πρώτες είναι ίδιες, η μία μεγάλη και η άλλη πιο μικρή. Είναι η κυρία πριν την ψεκάσουν.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 27, 2008)

Εγώ βλέπω δύο και δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω αυτό που βλέπω.Μου φαίνεται σαν καρτούν! (από άποψη περιεχομένου)


----------

